# Bestimmte Seiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen



## Xondor (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

Mein PC scheint irgend ein Problem mit der DNS Entschlüsselung zu haben. Ich kann diverse Seiten über den Browser nicht aufrufen, andere gehen ganz normal. Ein Router Reset hat nur bewirkt, dass sich die Zahl der funktionierenden Seiten stark erhöht hat. Google Mail geht zb. aber immer noch nicht.

Zeug wie Skype funktioniert ganz normal.

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich dieses Problem schon einmal hatte. Damals hab ich auch hier gepostet, ich kann den Thread aber nichtmehr finden (ist schon Jahre her). Im Internet find ich auch keine Lösung, vermutlich stelle ich mich zu blöd an.

Jedenfalls meine ich mich erinnern zu können, dass der PC die www. adressen nicht in die ip adressen umwandeln kann (~Aufgabe des DNS?). Würde ich die IP der Seite in die Browserzeile eingeben, würde es funktionieren. 

Wie kann ich nun den DNS kram reparieren?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2011)

Du kannst den DNS gar nicht reparieren.

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, welche Seiten es betrifft und was die Fehlermeldung ist.


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. September 2011)

Fehlermeldung?
Welche Seiten gehen nicht?

schon im cmd-fenster "ipconfig /flushdns" probiert?


----------



## Xondor (9. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Du kannst den DNS gar nicht reparieren.
> 
> Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, welche Seiten es betrifft und was die Fehlermeldung ist.



Vor dem Router Reset so ziemlich alle; vom normalen Google bis zu lokalen Nachrichten Seiten. Ein paar Ausnahmen hats gegeben. Skype hat funktioniert, nur der "Homescreen" war nicht verfügbar.
Im moment funktioniert Google Mail nicht. Wenn ich von der Google Startseite aus drauf klicke kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten scheint "alles" zu funktionieren, kann das aber natürlich schwer überprüfen.

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"ipconfig /flushdns" Hat nichts bewirkt.[/font]
Edit: Das eingefügte Bild lässt sich nicht abrufen, ist das jetzt Teil meines Problems oder funktioniert es bei niemandem?
Hier jedenfalls die Fehlermeldung von Chrome: [font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Fehler 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Die DNS-Adresse des Servers kann nicht aufgelöst werden.[/font]
[font="Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2011)

Also die Domain ist abrufbar.

Scheinbar hat dein Provider ein DNS Problem. Wenn du in deinem Router selbst den DNS-Server konfigurieren kannst, kannst du auch einfach einen anderen DNS-Server eintragen.

Vielleicht liegts auch nur am Browser, sowas gab es auch schon.


----------



## Xondor (9. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Also die Domain ist abrufbar.
> 
> Scheinbar hat dein Provider ein DNS Problem. Wenn du in deinem Router selbst den DNS-Server konfigurieren kannst, kannst du auch einfach einen anderen DNS-Server eintragen.
> 
> Vielleicht liegts auch nur am Browser, sowas gab es auch schon.



Ich hätts auch schon mit Firefox probiert; selbes Problem.

Wie kann ich denn den DNS Server konfigurieren?


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. September 2011)

Ob du den DNS-Server im Router ändern kannst, musst du in deinem Router nachsehen.

Vielleicht schreibst du einfach mal deinen Routertyp, Konfig, ISP hier rein. Je mehr Informationen wir haben, desto einfacher kann man helfen....


----------



## Muuhkuhh (9. September 2011)

hmm..

ist der proxy auf "auto"?
Vll mal cookies löschen? ^^
da andere seiten ja gehen, kanns zwar ausgeschlossen werden, aber vll mal firewalleinstellungen/Antivireinstellungen für chrome checken?


----------



## Xondor (9. September 2011)

Router: [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 Annex A, Firmware-Version 39.04.41[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ISP: UPC (Österreich)[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Proxy ist auf auto.[/font]


----------



## zoizz (9. September 2011)

DNS ist doch der Dienst, welcher die Namen in IP-Adressen umwandelt. Meines Wissens nach kann man den sehr wohl ändern, hier mal ein Link für österreichische DNS-Dienste. Versuch hiervon mal einige in deinen Router einzutragen. Es gibt mit Sicherheit einen Punkt unter Einstellungen/Konfiguration, wo man diese Adresse eingeben kann.


----------



## Grushdak (9. September 2011)

Bist Du denn schonmal die einzelnen vorgeschlagenen Schritte durchgegangen?


----------



## Xondor (9. September 2011)

Hab auf der Suche nach den DNS Einstellungen mal den Router über das Menü zurückgesetzt. Jetzt scheint es wieder zu funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Tikume (9. September 2011)

http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

auch praktisch wenn der eigene Provider auf seine suchseiten leitet wenn man sich bei der url eingabe vertippt hat.


----------

